# Deadly avi weekend in BC/Alberta



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Very sad.

Calgary firefighter, oilpatch manager dead after Kananaskis avalanche


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

It was crazy. Even the tiny little hills on the side of HWY 1 in along Banff Nat. Park were sliding. You could look over and see massive cracks along the tops of ones that hadn't slid yet, and a bunch that were and you'd see big slabs still intact (not big enough hill to get speed and fall apart). We saw one slab that must have been 10ft by 5ft.

Conditions at Louise were amazing!
I was eating lunch with a guy and his 10yr old son who lived less than 15 minutes from the hill, and had no way home due to the avalanches


----------

